# Lightroom 2 Plugin



## etclhm (Nov 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is an Lightroom 2export plugin for Blurb's booksmart?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Ed!
I never heard about Blurb's and no more about a plugin for it.
Maybe someone else here but I doubt.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 20, 2008)

I know Don Ricklin just published a nice piece of work with Blurb, but on re-reading the pertinent thread, he doesn't discuss how he went about the nuts and bolts.

I'm sure he's off nuking potential forum spammers right now, but I bet he'll have a comment soon.


----------



## achrysos (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd love to know of one. Right now, I'm doing the obvious - Export to a folder and then import into Booksmart.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 20, 2008)

OK. I found what it is all about. This gave me good ideas for the football teams and myself! Will follow the thread closely and share any findings...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for pointing me...
I also remember now Don Ricklin's "Rust & Whimsy"...

So I published my first one yesterday. I do not expect any sales as it is more intended as a family gift.  Anyhow, you can have a look.


----------



## achrysos (Nov 26, 2008)

What a flurry of books! Here is one that I published just yesterday following our trip to Kauai this summer - what fun!!


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 27, 2008)

etclhm said:


> Does anyone know if there is an Lightroom 2export plugin for Blurb's booksmart?


There is no Photo Book plugin. Print in LR currently has only Picture Package, though a book layout section is something hoped for in the future. 

For my book (Thank you Brad for the kind words!) was done in the downloaded app (BookSmart) that Blurb provides. I found it adequate for what I published.
Rust and Whimsy. If you are used to something like In Design it does have its failings (to be improved in future versions (just like LR)). But you can use In Design or such and drop in your work into individual pages of the Blurb provided App. I understand that that works well, too.

I used the BookSmart 'slurp' feature to suck images from my SmugMug account to populate the book.

Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 27, 2008)

achrysos;29'9' said:
			
		

> What a flurry of books! Here is one that I published just yesterday following our trip to Kauai this summer - what fun!!


That is a great book you have! Nicely laid out with fantastic images! I need to find time to put together a few more!

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 27, 2008)

achrysos;29'9' said:
			
		

> What a flurry of books! Here is one that I published just yesterday following our trip to Kauai this summer - what fun!!


Will just say WOW! I wish I was there... Nice images! 
At the beginning there is a two pages pano. Is it two images imported in the soft or do they have a two pages template?

To stay on topic, in the wait for an export plugin, maybe someone can design some export presets to fit their full page 7" x 7", 8" x 1'" or 1'" x 8" etc standards?... This, considering they cut 1/8" around...


----------



## achrysos (Nov 27, 2008)

> At the beginning there is a two pages pano. Is it two images imported in the soft or do they have a two pages template?


Denis,

What you need to do is choose two page templates which bleed into the middle (where the binding will go). Then you put the same image into both pages and play with the zoom and placement until you have the effect you're looking for - a full bleed across two pages. I used this effect quite a lot through this book - we'll see how it comes out when I receive it.

There is an FAQ (they call themselves 'Blurberati'!) at the following link.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 27, 2008)

Slurp?  Blurberati?  Where did they get these names from?!?!  Nice job guys!


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Nov 27, 2008)

I've created a double page PSD template that I fill with my images and use two actions in PS to create a left and right page image. Import the images in Blurb and auto-fill your book.

Example PSD templates and lots more can be found here (not my site): http://theartofengineering.wordpress.com/2''8/'1/23/want-to-make-a-blurb-book/


----------

